# Does Hz matter when purchasing a flatscreen?



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

Let me start by saying Merry Christmas to all the techies! :wave:

Now that Christmas is here, the sales have already started. I've put £500 aside specifically for purchasing a new HD flatscreen.

I've noticed that some of the TVs I've been browsing through have all the features I want but unfortunately are only 50Hz. I'm assuming that it's best to get a 100Hz TV, particularly if I want to use it for a PC monitor as well as a TV? Any advice is greatly appreciated!

Cheers,

Colin


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

Problem solved! I bought this TV in the end. It's awesome! :grin:


----------



## Jimmy85 (Jan 13, 2009)

The Drunk finally hit the big time, Splashing out £500 on a new TV :laugh:

How times change, From Giro Collector to Managing Director.

Glad you got off the Booze Pal.


----------

